# We arrive this thursday



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

R Y A N and I arrive this coming Thursday from Seattle Washington to spend the holidays with family in Jamestown.

I would LOVE to go ice fishing while we are there.

As we will be moving back this year I would love to get to know you all in person. So if you happen to live in or around Jamestown it would be great to visit!


----------

